# how would i wear this ruffle shirt??



## mena22787 (Apr 15, 2009)

hi ladies--i got this ruffle shirt and i have no idea how to wear it?  do i just wear as is?  how about if I want to layer?  can anyone provide any pictures for examples? tia!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2009)

Wear it tucked into a high waisted pencil skirt. With Summer on its way soon, that'd make a nice outfit for work.

Glam it up with a waist belt, couple of chunky bangles and statement necklace.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

^ Totally agree with Blushbaby! A high waisted skirt would look gorgeous with that top.


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 15, 2009)

Ditto on the pencil skirt.  I think that a black high-waisted pencil skirt with the shirt tucked in and a bright cardigan (left open) with black pumps would be very now


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 15, 2009)

u could also tuck it into high waisted black skinny jeans with pumps or peep toe shoes.. very victoria beckham


----------



## florabundance (Apr 15, 2009)

-High waisted denim shorts, paired with wedges for the day or pumps for night time.
-Wear a long gold boho type chain with it, and some matching bangles/earrings.
-With a pair of black skinny jeans, tucked in scruffily, with some gladiator or fray sandals.


----------

